# Quel genre de montre porteriez vous pour une date?



## tdiallo (Jan 12, 2017)

Une montre en dis beaucoup sur une personne. Porteriez vous la montre la plus chère pour impressionner lors de votre date? ou bien peut être y aller avec une montre casual avec du style que monsieur madame tout le monde porterait?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Sincèrement je porterais la montre qui me bote ce jour-là et qui aille bien avec les vêtements. Je la porterais pour moi, pas pour elle.

Je n'essaierais pas du tout d'impressionner la nana avec des accessoires, elle n'aura probablement aucun intérêt pour la tocante de toute façon. 

Et oui, c'est toi qui dois l'impressionner, pas ta montre, ta voiture etc. Si la fille s'intéresse à tes signes extérieurs de richesse, alors fait gaffe et laisse tomber.

J'oubliais... Ne commets pas la bourde de payer l'addition. Soit elle invite, soit c'est 50/50.


----------



## Gilatabar (Jul 11, 2016)

Je ne pense pas que sur ce forum il y ait beaucoup de "montres que monsieur madame tout le monde porterait", à part peut être des g-shock ou F91w. 

Personnellement, je mettrais une montre qui signale de façon subtile ma passion pour l'horlogerie, ou les belles choses de manière générales (donc beaux souliers, habits bien taillés...) sans pour autant tomber dans l'excès bling bling. Quelque chose de simple et de qualité (pour mon niveau de finance en tout cas) comme ma SARB 035 sur bracelet jubilee, Steinhart OVM ou bien Seiko OM, tout dépend du reste de la tenue. Si tu comptes aborder le sujet des montres, une chose sympa à avoir est un exhibition caseback


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)

Ne t'en fais pas trop. A moins qu'elle soit inscrite sur ce forum (ou un autre form horloger), il y 9 chances sur 10 qu'elle la remarque à peine...


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Une constellation vintage or une seamaster vintage, c'est signe de bon goût, de raffinement, sobre, classe et discret.


----------



## magniermarc (May 28, 2017)

Une montre qui va avec ma tenue. Les femmes remarquent ce genre de détails comme assortir la bracelet et la ceinture...


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh bien moi, je porterais la montre que je préfère, parcequ'elle est clairement une expression de ce j'aime et ce que je suis...


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

tdiallo said:


> Une montre en dis beaucoup sur une personne. Porteriez vous la montre la plus chère pour impressionner lors de votre date? ou bien peut être y aller avec une montre casual avec du style que monsieur madame tout le monde porterait?


Ca dépend du genre de femme avec qui tu vas diner, je suppose. Perso celle qui sera impressionnée par une montre aussi belle qu'elle soit, ce n'est pas trop ma tasse de thé. Je préfèrerais une montre classieuse et pas trop voyante.

Si c'est une amie "d'un soir" impressionnable et que tu es là pour autre chose que sa tête bien faite, c'est autre chose je suppose.


----------



## stephan.plt (Nov 29, 2017)

Probablement ma submariner 16610, bling bling certe, mais indemodable et qui reflete le mieux ma personalité.


----------



## to_fr (Dec 11, 2016)

Taper sur les couleurs est surement la meilleure idée, je mettrai soit ma verte sunbrush soit ma plongeuse bleue. Aussi on m'a dit que plus il y a de machin écrits sur le cadran, plus ça fait montre de haut niveau. Même si c'est '21 jewels automatic' ou autre banalité.


----------

